# Star Block Origin



## Kodora (Nov 15, 2004)

Hello all --

I'm a new student of a school that teaches International Kenpo Jujitsu (American Kenpo) and am enjoying it immensely.

I was just curious if anyone here knew where the Star Block set originated?  Of course the blocks themselves are very old, but I wondered who first set them down on paper?  Does it have any direct parallels in other MAs, or was it formalized by Ed Parker or one of his teachers?  Or is this an impossible question to answer?

Thanks,

Kodora :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 15, 2004)

My guess is that it comes from the "Eighteen basic hand movements of Daruma". But then again doesn't everything?
Sean


----------



## Doc (Nov 16, 2004)

Kodora said:
			
		

> Hello all --
> 
> I'm a new student of a school that teaches International Kenpo Jujitsu (American Kenpo) and am enjoying it immensely.
> 
> ...



International Kenpo Jujitsu aka American kenpo? Depending upon what you call "Starblock," it is an interpretation of a blocking exercise from Five Animal/Splashing Hands formally as taught by Ark Yuey Wong.


----------



## Kodora (Nov 17, 2004)

_International Kenpo Jujitsu aka American kenpo?_

That's what my school describes itself as. It's mostly based in Parker Kenpo, but with elements of other MAs, as far as I can tell.  It's a member of this group:
http://www.unitedmartialartsalliance.com/  What do you think?  How should it be classified? I'm new to all of this, and can't get over how complicated/ divergent the groupings within Kenpo is.  


_ Depending upon what you call "Starblock," it is an interpretation of a blocking exercise from Five Animal/Splashing Hands formally as taught by Ark Yuey Wong._

Interesting!  Will look into it...


Thanks!

Kodora


----------



## Doc (Nov 17, 2004)

Kodora said:
			
		

> _International Kenpo Jujitsu aka American kenpo?_
> 
> That's what my school describes itself as. It's mostly based in Parker Kenpo, but with elements of other MAs, as far as I can tell.  What do you think?


I have no idea.


> How should it be classified?


A very good question only someone familiar with the curriculum can comment on.


> I'm new to all of this, and can't get over how complicated / divergent the groupings within Kenpo is.


Welcome to the club. The advent of the commercial product for store front strip mall schools as a business has seen many come through these very same schools over the years, branch off and "create" their own style with significant rank puffery. It's business as usual. Some are better than others, most are pure crap, but there are a couple of gems. Which one are you in? My friend the "Golden Dragon" has a saying for that. "Time will either promote you or expose you!" 

Good luck.


----------

